# Heated Grips YT624



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Put some heated grips on my YT624. They work very well.

Connected directly to battery, they have an auto shut-off feature if voltage drops below 12v.

If you do this, you will require grips with an inside diameter of 25.4 mm.


----------



## Porsche S (12 mo ago)

billy said:


> Put some heated grips on my YT624. They work very well.
> 
> Connected directly to battery with an auto shut-off feature if voltage drops below 12v.
> 
> ...


What brand heated grips are they. I pick up my new YT624EJA on Thursday.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Porsche S said:


> What brand heated grips are they. I pick up my new YT624EJA on Thursday.


KOSO. I picked them up from fortnine.ca, I've ordered from them before with great success.

https://fortnine.ca/en/koso-5-level-heated-grips


----------



## Porsche S (12 mo ago)

Thanks Billy, I will check them out


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

That’s awesome. Usually doesn’t get too cold in Halifax but last time I had to blow it was freezing and windy and my hands froze. Might do this as well.


----------



## Porsche S (12 mo ago)

Porsche S said:


> Thanks Billy, I will check them out


Hi Billy are the grips you


Porsche S said:


> Thanks Billy, I will check them out


Hi Billy are the grips you installed the 1"


billy said:


> KOSO. I picked them up from fortnine.ca, I've ordered from them before with great success.
> 
> https://fortnine.ca/en/koso-5-level-heated-grips


 Hi Billy are the grips you installed on your yt624 the 1" twist throttle


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Porsche S said:


> Hi Billy are the grips you
> 
> Hi Billy are the grips you installed the 1"
> 
> Hi Billy are the grips you installed on your yt624 the 1" twist throttle


Yes, it was the 1 inch twist throttle. 

One grip measures 1" ID and the other I believe is 1 1/8" ID. You will need to build up the handlebar diameter a bit for the 1 1/8" grip. I had some old thick plastic "tape" that I wrapped around the bar until I got the necessary buildup and then slid the grip on over this. Worked great.


----------



## Porsche S (12 mo ago)

Hi Billy Received my new grips and have them installed, just wired to battery, could not figure out the ignition switch for hot wire, got to try them out this morning. Did not find they got very warm on high heat, How hot do yours get?


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Porsche S said:


> Hi Billy Received my new grips and have them installed, just wired to battery, could not figure out the ignition switch for hot wire, got to try them out this morning. Did not find they got very warm on high heat, How hot do yours get?



They don't get hot but they do get warm and keep my hands from freezing like they use to. I've used my temp gun and they get up to 80 F if I remember correctly.


----------



## Porsche S (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, I will give them another try and see. They did warm up, I think I was expecting them to get hot


----------

